

Who is the "highly profitable" YC company looking for a technical lead? - mthreat

If anyone knows who this company is, please post here.  It sounds interesting, but before sending my resume to a company, I'd like to know more about them.<p>Here's the posting from earlier today:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2383727
======
kstenerud
By not identifying themselves, they cut themselves off from the best talent.
Nobody worth their salt will waste their time applying to a mystery company
when there are many other companies who they DO know about and can get
passionate about.

------
ig1
No, let's not. The company obviously wants to remain private.

What value is served to anyone by identifying them ?

Identifying someone who wants to remain secret isn't good behaviour and is
damaging to the community, the ability to post anonymously means that a lot of
information and questions get shared on HN that would otherwise never be
shared. If we start attacking that anonymity then we risk losing a valuable
part of our community.

------
amorphid
Applyh with an impressive fake resume. Get them to reveal themselves.

~~~
dman
Apply with Linus's resume, or Guy Steele.

------
true_religion
> It sounds interesting, but before sending my resume to a company, I'd like
> to know more about them.

What exactly is lost by sending a resume to a company that you are interested
in?

~~~
mthreat
That's just it - I'm interested enough to want to know more about the company.
But without knowing more about them, I'm not sure if I'm interested enough to
send my resume.

------
bmelton
I suppose that if they wanted to say, they would have.

Otherwise, you know exactly what's posted in the job posting. You know that
they're YC funded. You know that they're profitable. You know that PG and
company think they're a good idea.

